# Grafikkarte defekt?



## DeaD-A1m (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community.
Und wieder mal habe ich ein Problem mit meinem ,vor einer Woche aus der Reparatur, zurückerhaltenen Laptop. (ASUS N61JV-JX252V) Ich musste ihn einschicken da er sich nicht mehr hochfahren liess. Also einschicken, MB ersetzt und jetzt hab ich zwar ein MB das funzt, jedoch habe ich jetzt nicht so schöne Streifen und Schlieren im Bild(meistens nachdem der Bildschirm in den Sleepmode gegangen ist und ich eine Taste drücke um ihn wieder zu wecken. Aber auch beim Start kommt es manchmal vor)
Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen oder sagen ob ich sowas beheben kann oder ob ich das "gute" Stück wieder einsenden darf?
Btw Graka ist eine Geforce gt325m mit neuestem Treiber. Dazu hat das Notebook auch noch integrierte Intel HD Graphics.

mfg 
DeaD-A1m aka Razeye


----------



## Creep1972 (15. Januar 2011)

Yo, die Grafik ist platt. Musst wohl wieder mal einschicken.


----------



## NanoWorld (15. Januar 2011)

Wie gut dass es garantie gibt.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch nen Asus Laptop, und wenn ich der Laptop im Sleep Modus war, und ich auf ne Taste drücke, dann bleibt auch manchmal der Bildschirm einfach schwarz.
Meint ihr da ist auch die Graka platt?

Übrigends kenne ich 4 Leute  mit nem Asus Laptop, und 3 davon haben Grafikprobleme mit ihrem Laptop.
ziemlich auffällig, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

Ja, das ist auffällig, aber solche Probleme haben auch andere Firmen mal bei bestimmten Modellreihen bzw. es gab mal unabhängig vom Notebookshersteller massive Probleme mit ganz bestimmten Grafikkartenmodellen, die sich erst nach ein paar Wochen Einsatz bei den Kunden entpuppten, bis (in dem Falle Nvidia) das merkte.


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Januar 2011)

oh weh..Asus macht mir langsam Angst....RMA ist bei den ja schon langsam Pflicht!!
Habe aber eine gute Lösung gefunden:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5k68-1m-jpg.html


----------



## DeaD-A1m (15. Januar 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> oh weh..Asus macht mir langsam Angst....RMA ist bei den ja schon langsam Pflicht!!
> Habe aber eine gute Lösung gefunden:
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5k68-1m-jpg.html



hahaha wenn ichs so gelöst kriege dann lauf ich sofort in den Geräteschuppen und werde es versuchen 

Hmm...das heisst dann wieder mal einschicken :S


----------



## DeaD-A1m (19. April 2011)

Okay, lag i-wie am BiosTreiber. Funzt jetzt wieder


----------

